

Twitter account uses algorithms to find catcy tweets that use iambic pentameter  - adambratt
https://twitter.com/pentametron?utm_content=buffer11508&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
r0muald
This has to be a clever relative of
[https://identi.ca/x11r5](https://identi.ca/x11r5)

